# My son made me a pizza peel!



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 10, 2019)

My son is always making things with the leftover wood from his cabinetry business. He made me a pizza peel this time. It is made of cherry wood and birch with a nice beveled edge and assembled with FDA approved glue and finished with a food grade mineral oil finish. I had no idea what a pizza peel was and didn't know they had FDA glue. Live and learn. 

Now to find a good pizza dough recipe and once made hope it doesn't land on the floor. I've never used one of these and it sure is big. Not quite sure where to store it but I'll find a place.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi Ruth,thanks for sharing this picture
Your son is very talented woodmaker,I'm impressed with what he can make,you must be so proud of him Sue


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2019)

Excellent! Mine has a leather loop in the hole at the end of the handle, so I hang it on the narrow wall next to the fridge behind my apron.

 You can also stand it up sideways on the counter against the backsplash. I love mine.

Hope it's lightweight enough for you. What a great son you have!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 10, 2019)

It’s beautiful Ruth. We’ve talked about this often. Your son is a GREAT woodworker. 
Thats great craftsmanship.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2019)

Keesha said:


> It’s beautiful Ruth. We’ve talked about this often. Your son is a GREAT woodworker.
> Thats great craftsmanship.



You would know, Keesha. You're in the club, too


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2019)

That's a beautiful piece of craftsmanship... do you have an Oven big enough... ?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 10, 2019)

That  thing  is called  a   "peel" ?   I didn't know that.  Seems  ya  learn  something  new  every day.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 10, 2019)

That's beautiful Ruth!!!


----------



## jujube (Mar 10, 2019)

That's a piece of art.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 10, 2019)

Amazing, you and your son are very lucky to have each other!

I hope you can find a place to keep it on display.

It needs a little tag to explain its origin and significance so it never gets lost in the shuffle.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2019)

Beautiful and very high quality, your son is very sweet for making that for you!


----------



## Ronni (Mar 11, 2019)

Wow, that's gorgeous!!  I like Rose's idea of threading a length of leather through the handle so you can hang it up somewhere!


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 11, 2019)

Beautiful!  You have a very talented and loving son!


I didnt know it was called a “Peel” either, falcon.

There’s a very popular pizza place in Illinois that we always go to when I visit my son and it’s called Peel’s Pizza. 

I always wondered why it was called that...thought it was the owners name. 

Maybe it is and just a coincidence.


----------



## twinkles (Jun 5, 2019)

ruth n jersey-----if you cant find a place to put it i will keep it for you lol


----------



## Lara (Jun 7, 2019)

Ruth, that is a beautiful work of art! I agree with others to hang it on the wall in your kitchen to admire it's beauty and always remember your thoughtful son. If you use it, the finish may wear off over time but your son could refinish it for you.

Aside from that, I just made a White Pizza yesterday on a Cauliflower Crust from Trader Joe's. It was delish! The trick for me is not to add too much of each ingredient as I tend to pile 'em on. I baked the crust according to directions, then added toppings which I broiled about 5 minutes. 

I got all ingredients from TJ's. For the white sauce, I used 1/2C of Crème Fraîche (added a little dry basil and oregano to it), then sprinkled fresh parmesan on top. Then marinated mozzarella balls and flat-ish dollops of ricotta cheese (flat because they don't melt as fast as mozzarella balls). 

On top of that you can add a few slivers of pickled onions for a nice pop of flavor but I didn't have any so I used 3 kalamata olives and green onions, a TBL of roasted red bell peppers (or dry hot red peppers if you like the heat). Lay about 3-5 fresh basil leaves on top then broil 5 mins. I crumbled a little cooked sausage at the last minute (otherwise it might dry out under the broiler).

I didn't have caraway seeds but that that would marry well with the sausage flavor or do well for a substitute in lieu of sausage.

I have a ton of ingredients left over so I will have to throw a family gathering now 

My Cauliflower Crust Pizza from yesterday...
full of fat btw but, hey, once in a great while it's okay, right?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 7, 2019)

Very nice. Laminated.  I did a lot of woodworking and carving.  I always burned in a motto or something or even Chinese lettering on my creations like a knife handle.  Cherry wood is the greatest.

Keep that peel away from water.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 8, 2019)

Really great looking. Mine is metal. Even with it being very thin, it's sometimes a challenge to get it under the pizza, to remove it from the pizza stone in the oven. I'd hang that peel on the wall. It's too great looking to risk messing it up.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2019)

Looks great Lara!


----------

